# Alienvision - Now Offering International Shipping



## devdev (2/8/14)

https://www.avejuice.com/our-blog.html?post=90

Sam E. | July 28, 2014 |

Greetings All!
I have great news for many people to mostly include everyone who is living outside the US. We now have a shipper who will forward our products to you! I know we took forever with this sorry about that, but there are some countries that they will not ship to. These countries include; ISRAEL, MEXICO. PANAMA, BRAZIL. THAILAND, VIETNAM, NORWAY, SAUDI ARABIA, KUWAIT, TURKEY and FRANCE. If you have questions about that you will need to contact the company which is International Checkout for more information. I will include much of the contact, policies, and general information in our shipping policies so please look it over when you have a chance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/8/14)

devdev said:


> https://www.avejuice.com/our-blog.html?post=90
> 
> Sam E. | July 28, 2014 |
> 
> ...


 
When ready call a "groupy"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (2/8/14)

Unfortunately there shipping costs are sooooo high it's ludicrous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (2/8/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Unfortunately there shipping costs are sooooo high it's ludicrous


Like how much?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (2/8/14)

Something like R500


----------



## devdev (2/8/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Something like R500


 
So basically the cost of shipping a Reo.... That's not terrible, provided it is priority/express, and the tracking number works properly unlike USPS.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (2/8/14)

If you're buying a 100ml of juice its crazy @devdev Basically cost you +/- R1000


----------



## Tom (2/8/14)

U have to order at least 200ml to make it worth the shipping cost. Better more. I enquired with nicoticket and clark recommended the shipping that has tracking to your house as well as insurance. It was about 36 dollahs I think. I did my calculations in comparison to getting the juice from the UK, and it has to be around 200ml of juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (2/8/14)

If five people each order a bottle or two then shipping comes in at R100 per person. That is actually decent

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (2/8/14)

@devdev yeah for group buys it's ok. But If you want to buy solo it's rather expensive. HHV only $10 as far as I can remember so not sure why they are charging so much.


----------



## devdev (2/8/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @devdev yeah for group buys it's ok. But If you want to buy solo it's rather expensive. HHV only $10 as far as I can remember so not sure why they are charging so much.


 
HHV takes about a month to arrive...


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (2/8/14)

@devdev Also agree boet. Worrying though if you do a group buy of 500ml between 5 people then do you think it will clear customs?


----------



## shabbar (2/8/14)

I'm in !!! 


Bobbaaaaaas


----------



## capetocuba (2/8/14)

As @Zeki Hilmi said shipping costs the same as a 100ml bottle. I mailed them after seeing what the shipping costs and got this reply.

Greetings Duncan!
I'm sorry that the pricing is a bit high unfortunately that's the shipping cost that the shipping service has given us. I wish I could be of more help!

Best Wishes,
Cristine M.
Alien Visions E-Juice, Inc.

P.S. see screenshot below.


----------



## capetocuba (2/8/14)

Call me out of a group ship too. I have now done a pre checkout with 5 x 100ml bottles. If customs stop package cost could still be close to R1000.00 per bottle.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (2/8/14)

That's just daylight robbery.... Shame as I would have jumped at bobas... Not worth the money neither the risk. Cheaper to organise your own shipping. Purchase online then have it picked up from Alien Vision


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/14)

Hey @Snape of Vape are you seeing this?


----------



## Snape of Vape (2/8/14)

Hey @BumbleBee thanks for the tag! I'm probably going to order through Vulcan vapour this week. They also have alien vision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (2/8/14)

https://www.vapor-freak.de/E-Liquid/Alien-Vision-E-Juice/Alien-Vision-Bobas-Bounty-100ml

do the calc, and if its worth it contact them to find out if they ship to SA. Thats the place I get Bobas from

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (2/8/14)

Tom said:


> https://www.vapor-freak.de/E-Liquid/Alien-Vision-E-Juice/Alien-Vision-Bobas-Bounty-100ml
> 
> do the calc, and if its worth it contact them to find out if they ship to SA. Thats the place I get Bobas from


 
We going to have very soon a local distributor Tom; see: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introducing-juicy-joes-vape-store.4126/#post-93704

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (2/8/14)

johan said:


> We going to have very soon a local distributor Tom; see: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introducing-juicy-joes-vape-store.4126/#post-93704


great news for you guys...looks like SA is getting really big on the big juices out there!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

